# Forum Logging Off Users ?



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

Is there a problem with the forum tonight ? I keep getting randomly logged off every few minutes. Which of course resets my unread posts. 

SF


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes I am having the same problem this morning.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I use the "show new posts" search option for my subscribed threads, and even though I was not online since 11 PM ET last night, the search this morning showed there have been "no new posts for the last 24 hours". Something wacky is going on ...


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Sh#t Happens Now and Then.
Was going on all night long.
Be thankful it happened at night instead of during the peak hours.
Hopefully it will all be fixed soon.
!rolling
Ahh, it's nice to be just a regular user for a change instead of being the admin in charge of keeping the forum software and the server up to date and contacting hosts that are creating problems for my server.

Sometimes I miss those days at my old homes.
Then there's days like today that remind me of the headaches.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I use the "show new posts" search option for my subscribed threads, and even though I was not online since 11 PM ET last night, the search this morning showed there have been "no new posts for the last 24 hours". Something wacky is going on ...


Until it's fixed, use the "Today's Posts" in the "Quick Links" (next to Log Out).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We are looking into this issue now.


----------



## wweguy (Aug 28, 2007)

Same here. Something is broken somewhere.


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

While we are awaiting a fix, now seems a good time for a commercial break.

*<start slow depressing music>*

Ever have one of those bad days where nothing seems to go right?
Ever felt under paid and under appreciated for your long hours of sweat?
Was there ever a time in your life that you felt tired of soup ...
... since that's you could afford because of your crappy under paid job?

*<music turns to nice soothing tones>*

But now that you've got that better job, better car, better wife...
... you can afford to have her cook you nice meals more often!!!
... like spaghetti, spam, frozen pot pies, & microwavable tv dinners!!!

Well today is the day you can repay the favor to someone special!!!

Why not take the time today to show your loyalty and appreciation...
...For all the effort it takes to keep your favorite forum alive!!!!

*<trumpets begin blarring>*

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php

For just a mere $15 per year donation...
You can put a good meal in a starving man's stomach.
You can help him get a roof over his head instead of his cardboard box.
You can help him get rid of that 1980 Yugo and buy a decent set of wheels.

*<trumpets stop, but music stays really upbeat>*

And most of all...
You'll put a  on someone's face, because they'll know you care!!!

That's just $1.25 a month!!!
That's less than a nickle a day!!!

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php

Please take the time to become a DBSTalk Club Member today!!!
Don't let another minute go by!!!
It will be the best $15 you ever spent!!!

*<This paid advertisement was brought to you by the DirecTV Cutting Edge Team>*


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello...

Found one of the 6 web servers times to be fast 5 mins. As such, this could result in messed up session times and logouts as you hit the different server. 

I do think this was the issue as I have not been logged out after I fixed the time.

Hope this helps. (Note, you may need to log out and back in to reset the cookies. But maybe not.)


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

Seems to be doing ok for the last hour so far.


----------

